# Have you seen "shortened" HD recordings with 6.3a



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

It was recommended that I should have made this thread a poll.

I agree, silly me.

So, here's the poll, and I apologize for the fact that I forgot to put a poll the first time created an effective duplicate thread.

Please respond to the poll *only* if you've had 6.3a for several days so that you've had an opportunity to observe this bug.

*Bug description:*

When recording an HD program OTA (at least, evidence at this point suggests it only happens when recording OTA channels) the recording starts on time but cuts off prematurely. On a 1 hour show, for example, it might record 1 minute or 57 minutes but it cuts off early. Sometimes very early.

In my case, anyway, the unit *did not reboot* when it cut off. It simply cut the recording short for no apparent reason. In other threads, it was theorized that the "short recordings" were the result of a reboot.

Reports in other threads an my own experience suggest that their _might be_ a correlation to the OTA channel sending DD 5.1 content and the occurance of the bug, hence, the mention of DD 5.1 in the poll.

I plan to follow this post with a detailed description of my observations regarding the bug. Others who have seen the bug, please do the same.

Your response will help me decide if getting a replacement unit might help, and to determine how likely this problem is to appear on DirecTV's radar in the foreseeable future.


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

I was recording two HD satellite programs. It was the day before I received the 6.3a update. The programs cut at different times (One recorded 38 min and the other 47). I did a forced restart after this and haven't had the problem since (Almost two weeks ago and been recording at least 1 HD program every day).


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Some details about my observations:

Here in New Orleans, only 5 of the "big six" networks (CBS ABC NBC FOX CW MyNET) have their digital signal restored since Katrina (NBC is still off the air). (We also have a PBS, PAX, and LeSea/Independant station with a digital signal, of these only PBS has ever had HD content.)

Only 3 of the "big six" are transmitting any HD content. Of the three that aren't, two are Katrina damage related (and, therefore, temporary): NBC is off the air entirely, ABC and CW are sharing a transmitter (along with the PAX affiliate) and there is bandwidth for only one of them to be in HD. ABC wins this lottery. The third, MyNetworkTV, is not transmitting HD due to a stupid ongoing lawsuit, not for any technical reason (politics of this stupidness are beyond the scope of this thread).

Normally, I would be doing enough recording from the three that transmit in HD to gather statistically significant observations from all three. Thanks to the baseball playoffs, FOX drops out of the statistical mix at this time. It should re-enter the mix soon.

So, I have a statistically significant sample from my ABC and CBS affiliates.

*All of my shows from my ABC affiliate have recorded perfectly. MOST (yes, a majority) of recordings from my CBS affiliate have cut short. Typically by about 10 to 15 minutes.*

Signal levels on both channels are in the high 80's to low 90's and stable. In fact, the CBS affiliate is stronger and has historically been less "glitchy" (i. e. the occasional data glitch caused by a momentary OTA signal dropout) than the ABC affiliate. Both, however, have always exhibited quite stable reception.

Some differences between my CBS and ABC affiliate that may have something to do with the difference:


CBS affiliate sends DD 5.1, my ABC affiliate does not (temporary Katrina related jury-rig, again).
CBS transmits 1080i, ABC transmits 720p (Network standard difference).
ABC (720p) is sharing a digital transmitter with 3 additional 480i feeds (CW, PAX(i), a small religious network). Again, a temporary Katrina patch. CBS affiliate is the lone feed on their transmitter.

For another combination, my FOX affiliate is 720p (FOX standard), with DD 5.1, and the lone feed on their transmitter. So, soon, I'll have some stats on them...


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Happened to one HR10 recording football OTA. I was recording 4 hours and it stopped after about 2 hours, 50 minutes. On my other HR10, it happened during Friday Night Lights OTA. It recorded about 25 minutes. No reboot on either unit. Both times someone was watching the show that stopped recording. Both times it was within 1-2 days of upgrading to 6.3a.


----------



## mdeatherage (Jul 23, 2003)

I got 6.3a on Friday the 13th. On Sunday the 15th, *all* of my prime-time recordings were either shortened or completely non-existent. I didn't get "Desperate Housewives," for example, even though I noted 40 minutes into the airing that the HDTiVo had tuned to the show and that it said it was recording it. "The Amazing Race" and one other show from that night were cut off far before the ending.

I rebooted the HDTiVo after noticing this, and it has not happened again. Curiously, I also got back all the channel logos after this reboot.

I'm wondering if the "reboot" to install the 6.3a software didn't go correctly - I never got a message saying it was there, for example. After my own second reboot on Sunday the 15th, I've noted no further problems *except* the occasional audio drop-outs, but even those are only on my local Fox HD affiliate.


----------



## mdeatherage (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh, and I voted in the poll, even though I'm not sure who "Short Ned" is or what a "shortned recording" is.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

mdeatherage said:


> Oh, and I voted in the poll, even though I'm not sure who "Short Ned" is or what a "shortned recording" is.


Oh nuts!

I can't seem to find a way to edit the text of the poll selections (and they are not checked by the spell checker either).

And a special pox on me for copying and pasting all the common text in the poll choices (causing the typo to appear 5 times)!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

mdeatherage said:


> I rebooted the HDTiVo after noticing this, and it has not happened again. Curiously, I also got back all the channel logos after this reboot.


I rebooted too. Mainly because my HR10 stopped responding to the remote and front panel controls (another 6.3a bug). 

No joy.

Maybe I'll try rebooting again. 

Prior to the "upgrade" my HR10 worked flawlessly. Now, I've got a really flaky HR10, the only alternative, the HR20 is made of a substance known as "unobtanium", and if you can actually find one, it has no functioning OTA tuners! 

DirecTV is really sucking hard at the moment!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I found that the TiVo doesn't need to reboot during the recording for it to miss half the program.

I was recording Numb3rs last Friday, 9-10pm local time.

Sat down at 9:30 and started watching The Nine premiere.
(yes, I'm quite behind in a number of programs)

At 9:50, I was FF'ing through a break in The Nine and it locked up, then rebooted.

After it booted up I looked at the recording of Numb3ers and saw it was only 28 minutes.

So, in theory, the TiVo actually locked up around 9:30, but didn't get bad enough to require a reboot for 20 more minutes.

Food for thought.


phox


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Hmmm...

Seems I'm getting spontaneous reboots too.

My wife says that my HR10 rebooted three times this afternoon, that she observed.


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

I had my first recording of Vanished stop short the other night and I also have audio dropout problems as well. I am so tired of D* and their software upgrades as this is not the first time I had a problem I remember they fried my DST 3000 with an upgrade a few years back as well


----------



## cje2000 (Apr 5, 2002)

I've had a few problems with shows recorded on UHD. My recording of Firefly and Casino this week were short. Casino by almost 45 minutes. Also, HDNet showed odded behavior with recordings of Dead Like Me and Arrested Development. They weren't short but TOO LONG. DLM is a 45min show, but the time bar showed 1 hour, same for Arrested Development, 30min show, 1 hour time bar. Also the FF and trick play usage didn't work right on these recordings.


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

To repeat from the other thread...

No short recordings: Most of my Season Passes are on OTA HD channels. All of my HD Season Passes are on OTA HD channels.

No audio drops: I am using Halo C2 as a preprocessor.

EDIT: Hmm... If people are getting reboots as well, couldn't it be related to the hard disk? BTW, I don't have any modification done to the HR10-250.

Hong.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

My recordings are becoming truncated and I suddenly have no audio. On either recorded shows or live OTA (or sat). WTH is going on?!?!?


----------



## Arkie (Feb 28, 2004)

I tried to record something about man eating tigers off Discovery HD the other night. Couldn't figure out why it stopped after 37 minutes, then I saw this thread.

Must be the software........


----------



## Brett Jason (Mar 22, 2004)

30 Rock from 8:30- 9 ET only taped 24 minutes tonight.. Simultaneously, I recorded Jericho from 8-9 PM ET and it recorded the full 60 minutes, so I know there was no reboot. This was the first case of a shortened recording for me.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

2 weeks ago Desperate Housewives only recorded 45 minutes on OTA in SF, CA. This is the first time I have ever had this problem and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm very pleased with my unit.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Well I just got 6.3a and I figured I'd be fine since I don't use OTA. But I just got a short recording on Criminal Minds last night. It stopped after 40 minutes. I don't understand, how does something like that happen? I recorded it from channel 80 as I'm in the NY market. The weird thing is that it successfully recorded Lost (thank god) on channel 86 at the same time. Has anyone had a short recording problem on non-OTA channels?


----------



## jeffstra (Oct 16, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> Well I just got 6.3a and I figured I'd be fine since I don't use OTA. But I just got a short recording on Criminal Minds last night. It stopped after 40 minutes. I don't understand, how does something like that happen? I recorded it from channel 80 as I'm in the NY market. The weird thing is that it successfully recorded Lost (thank god) on channel 86 at the same time. Has anyone had a short recording problem on non-OTA channels?


 Yes. I have no OTA (can barely get FM where I live). My recording of The News Hour stopped after 23 minutes last night but my Boston Legal on Tuesday, 3 hours after the upgrade, was fine.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Last night I scheduled the two "Dead Like Me" eps on HDNet in addition to the SP I have for "Arrested Development" on the same channel.

When I went to view the recordings, I started with the first DLM ep that aired, "Escrow" I believe it was. When I played the second it was cued to start at the 43 min. mark, but it had recorded the first ep. along with the second. 

When I played the first AD ep that aired, it showed a 27 min. length recording. When I played the 2nd AD ep, it started at the 2:30 mark and was a 3:00 recording.  WTF?


----------



## allante-kink (Oct 26, 2006)

I had three football games on Sunday (10/22) truncate which was quite irritating. Also had an Amazing Race and Bachelor truncated. At this point I don't trust any recording.

All the recordings were on DD Satellite, not OTA. I did reboot yesterday, and I'll see if that helps.

Is Tivo aware of this and acknowleges that it's a bug?


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

No shortened recordings for me, I haven't even had any of those missed first minutes that occasionally occurred with the old software.


----------



## Thehypnotoad (Sep 28, 2006)

Right after 6.3a was installed two weeks ago, I had a couple of shortened recodings on OTA programming (notably - Lost (ironic) at around 40 minutes in & Numbers at about 30 minutes in) but after a reboot it seems to have corrected itself (knock on wood) except for the audio dropout issues.


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 15, 2005)

I had my first shortened program last night. Without a Trace recorded only 37 minutes. I have no idea if the Tivo rebooted at that point or what happened. I was recording OTA. Just another of many problems with the HR10-250. From day one, I have had video and audio stuttering and with the upgrade to 6.3a I now have the infamous 10 second audio dropout with the video pixelation at the very end of the audio drop out. I have gone through 4 units and have never had one that was problem free. Problems are always random and D* never has a clue how to fix them. If cable is a viable option in my area, it might be time to switch. If I start getting shortened recordings regularly, I might as well throw away the Tivo and switch to cable.


----------



## elshagon (Aug 27, 2005)

"Heroes" recording ended early tonight for me. This, along with the audio dropouts, is really getting tiresome.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

elshagon said:


> "Heroes" recording ended early tonight for me. This, along with the audio dropouts, is really getting tiresome.


How early?

NBC had it start a little late, as I got a minute or so of whatever game show drivel is on before it, then ran it past the :01 mark they had originally scheduled it for.

They squoze in a couple more commercials in Heroes since they can charge more, then ran a couple less commercials in Friday Night Lights, since it stinks in the ratings.

Wasn't an HR10 problem, but an NBC problem.

phox


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> How early?
> 
> NBC had it start a little late, as I got a minute or so of whatever game show drivel is on before it, then ran it past the :01 mark they had originally scheduled it for.
> 
> ...


Yep, my HR10-250 recorded exactly the hour that it should, but missed the very end of the episode. As you note, an NBC issue.

Of course, if the poster's machine didn't record the full hour...that's a separate issue.


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 15, 2005)

I got a shortened recording yesterday of Judging Amy which is not OTA. It recorded only 17 minutes of the show. No idea if the HR-10-250 rebooted just then causing the problem or not. I am not out of space so that is not the cause of the problem as far as I can tell. By the way, is there any place to check on the HR10-250 how much free space there is left for recording? I don't see anything like that, and that would be quite useful.


----------



## eengert (Feb 11, 2005)

Has anyone who was seeing partial recordings or missed recordings tried a Clear Program Data? This will delete guide data, SPs, TDL, and thumbs, so make a note of your SPs before doing it so you can re-enter them afterwards. I've read that this can take around 2 hours to complete the CPD and then another 12-24 hours for the guide data to be fully re-populated. I've heard some good things about this solving certain issues. I ask because I've remained on 3.1.5f due to all the reports of problems. But if it could be shown with relative certainty that a CPD resolves issues with partial/missed recordings and random reboots, I might be willing to take the plunge into the unknown waters of 6.3a. I'd appreciate hearing from some people who are willing to try this and report their results. Thanks.


----------



## gnalmij (Mar 20, 2004)

I was jinxed by the poll! This afternoon I responded that I had no shortened recordings, and I was rewarded this evening with Jericho (on CBS) cutting off after eight minutes. Watching OTA. Interestingly, the recording had an audio dropout in the first few minutes, so I got two-for-one bugs on Jericho.


----------



## gnalmij (Mar 20, 2004)

Aaaagh. Same thing happened with Lost (OTA) tonight. Eight minutes recorded and then it stopped again. Haven't had any short recordings until tonight, and I haven't had any problems with Lost or Jericho before tonight.


----------



## vernsh (Sep 25, 2004)

I didn't think of it as "bug" until reading this thread but yes, Heroes dropped off about 1 minute early Monday on OTA channel 5 Chicago. I thought the program must have run a little long and added a minute to future recordings. 

I've had the update for about 2 weeks now and don't recall any other problems.


----------



## eengert (Feb 11, 2005)

gnalmij said:


> Aaaagh. Same thing happened with Lost (OTA) tonight. Eight minutes recorded and then it stopped again. Haven't had any short recordings until tonight, and I haven't had any problems with Lost or Jericho before tonight.


Bummer. Do you have any reason to believe that it might have something to do with being close to the space limit, or aren't you anywhere near the limit?


----------



## gnalmij (Mar 20, 2004)

Good question. I think I have a good deal of space left, but perhaps I haven't been paying close enough attention. I noticed the Lost recording had cut off in time to record most of the show (30 minutes back on buffer and another 15 minutes or so until the top of the hour). This recording worked without incident. I'm curious to see what happens tonight. Perhaps I'll delete a few old movies to see if it makes any difference. My wife's first question last night was, "can we get our old software back?"


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

This showed up for the first time last night on one of my HR10-250s. But, no problem on the other yet. Bones and Law & Order C.I., both OTA. The only difference in the settings of the two receivers is the one that had the shortened recordings has the digital out set to DD to PCM.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Here was my experience with the "Shortened recording" bug Last night. I was recording Survivor and "My name is Earl" and was watching "House". Was going to start survivor after we finished House and Bam.. Ony 9 min of survivor had recorded and 10 only min of earl. Both started at 8:00pm and both cut off approx same time (within a min). All 3 programs were from the Sat. 

Now thoughts through my head.... I did notice an audio dropout while watching House, don't remember when but I am wondering if that coincided with the stopping of the recordings. It seemed odd that both stopped about the same time...


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Has anyone with this problem called D* on it? I'm just wondering, cause I am calling them today. I don't know about any of you, but for the $ we pay, this is not acceptable.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

hybucket said:


> Has anyone with this problem called D* on it? I'm just wondering, cause I am calling them today. I don't know about any of you, but for the $ we pay, this is not acceptable.


Good luck with that.

According to DirecTV customer service, you will absolutely be the first person who's ever had this problem.

They may offer to replace your HR10...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

mulscully said:


> Here was my experience with the "Shortened recording" bug Last night. I was recording Survivor and "My name is Earl" and was watching "House". Was going to start survivor after we finished House and Bam.. Ony 9 min of survivor had recorded and 10 only min of earl. Both started at 8:00pm and both cut off approx same time (within a min). All 3 programs were from the Sat.
> 
> Now thoughts through my head.... I did notice an audio dropout while watching House, don't remember when but I am wondering if that coincided with the stopping of the recordings. It seemed odd that both stopped about the same time...


Could just be a coincidence.

I've had one recording stop short while another, that was exactly simultaneous continue recording without any problem, all while I was watching a recording made earlier.

I started another thread about this and it got almost no views but...

In the first week I had 6.3a I got many, many short recordings and had two or three spontaneous reboots every day. Since October 25, I've gotten *NO* short recordings and have had *NO* reboots. Is it possible that the short recording bug eventually corrects itself? (Or, have I just jinxed myself and guaranteed a renewed nightmare of short recordings and reboots by "bragging" that it's stopped happening!  )

FWIW, this is probably only a coincidence but...

Every short recording I got was on either my local FOX or CBS OTA affiliate. These two stations transmit DD 5.1. These are the same two stations on which I get audio dropouts (which have not gone away). I've never gotten a short recording (or audio dropout) on my local ABC or CW affiliates (which transmit DD 2.0). Coincidence? Who knows!?


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had 6.3a on two tivos for about 2 weeks. One is using DD (HT system) and one is not (tv speakers). All my bugs are on the system with the HT. Audio dropouts of up to 10 seconds, only on OTA HD. Resolve with a quick pixellation. Last night, we were recording CSI and Grey's and they both truncated at 26 minutes. We were watching Grey's time shifted, so we were able to pick it up by rewinding the live buffer. Unfortunately, couldn't do that for CSI as we started watching it about 1030. CSI did record in full on the other HD tivo. Even though the hd tivo did not reboot, I had to re-enter the 30 sec skip, which is usually a sign of a reboot. At least I think I did. I was planting some plants in an aquarium and wasn't paying much attention to Grey's, but my wife said the 30 sec skip was skipping to end so I just rekeyed it. I had to rekey later the same night, so it's possible it was working fine and my first attempt just undid it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Charlutz said:


> I've had 6.3a on two tivos for about 2 weeks. One is using DD (HT system) and one is not (tv speakers). All my bugs are on the system with the HT. Audio dropouts of up to 10 seconds, only on OTA HD. Resolve with a quick pixellation. Last night, we were recording CSI and Grey's and they both truncated at 26 minutes. We were watching Grey's time shifted, so we were able to pick it up by rewinding the live buffer. Unfortunately, couldn't do that for CSI as we started watching it about 1030. CSI did record in full on the other HD tivo. Even though the hd tivo did not reboot, I had to re-enter the 30 sec skip, which is usually a sign of a reboot. At least I think I did. I was planting some plants in an aquarium and wasn't paying much attention to Grey's, but my wife said the 30 sec skip was skipping to end so I just rekeyed it. I had to rekey later the same night, so it's possible it was working fine and my first attempt just undid it.


Hi there, Char(lie?). Did you ever live in Naples, Florida?


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Hi there, Char(lie?). Did you ever live in Naples, Florida?


pm sent.


----------



## primetime73 (Oct 11, 2005)

I noticed that both My Name is Earl and The Office had shortened recordings on my 6.3 machine last night. Both missed segments were at the beginning of the recording and missed the first 4 minutes but recorded the rest of the show and stopped precisely on time leaving a 26 minute recording. This was the first time I have noticed shortened recordings on this Tivo. My girlfriend's Desperate Housewives seemed to start and end on time as did House. All are recored OTA. Haven't had audio dropouts though so I guess I am lucky there.


----------



## stlmike (Nov 5, 2003)

My recording of Ohio State vs Illinois on ESPN2HD was cut short (recorded about 2 of 3 hours). I believe it was in DD. Last weeks Boston Legal recorded OTA in DD was also cut short (recorded only 6 minutes). I have many other recorded shows so I may have more problems to report.


----------



## chewboxa (Apr 15, 2005)

I have been watching these problems for some time and was unaffected. After downloading new 6.3a software my machine ran fine for about 3 weeks. then, all OTA HD recordings in DD are having. Short recordings for boson legal, grey's anatomy, heros, and others. this really sucks. wish we knew how much longer we had to wait. i am almost ready to format drive to 3.1 again.


----------



## ortofl (May 22, 2006)

I 'm a little confused by the poll questions since I was told (and it sounds like it) that even if I have the DD output turned off for live or playback sound through the TV that it is still "recorded" to the disk for playback through a separate audio amp (my tv can't decode Dolby). So, yes I have been getting dropouts since 6.3 for both video (black screen), sound, and brief pixelation. I have not seen yet if the same audio dropouts are present with the DD output turned on. 

Somewhere on this or another thread somebody speculated that the disk was using sectors that were not used before and might be faulty. Shouldn't ALL of the disk have been mapped for bad sectors that would be recognized by any software?


----------



## Tuckee (Jan 5, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> Could just be a coincidence.
> Since October 25, I've gotten *NO* short recordings and have had *NO* reboots. Is it possible that the short recording bug eventually corrects itself? (Or, have I just jinxed myself and guaranteed a renewed nightmare of short recordings and reboots by "bragging" that it's stopped happening!  )


I have noticed an improvement in the short recodings as well. My last short recording was Oct 27. Before that, I had short recordings at least every third day, or more often, and early deletions.

Is it fixed? Too soon to tell, but I am hopefull. This would seem to support the theory that new software had problems with the old database, as the old shows are deleted, the problems improve.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

I had my first shortened recording. Only 9 minutes of "The Office" recorded OTA from NBC NY, Thurs. 11/2. 

HR20 recorded the whole show without a problem from mpeg-4 HD LIL.

I don't know which DVR is backing up the other anymore.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Is anyone still getting shortened recordings? The last ones I had were on Oct. 30...the final episode of WEEDS on Showtime and HEROES on NBC OTA.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

No, but I'm getting lots of audio cut outs.


----------



## gnalmij (Mar 20, 2004)

I had my first short recording on Oct. 30 after having 6.3 for about two weeks, and my last few short recordings on Oct. 31. Because of theories posted here, I deleted the oldest HD recording I had (the only D* HD PPV movie I've ever recorded) and I haven't had any short recordings since. Knock on wood.


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

Very strange. I still have 3.1.5f, but I've had two OTA shows (Heroes and Standoff) experience shortened recordings this week. Both shows stopped recording after about 40 minutes.


----------



## josejrp (Sep 28, 2002)

Here's my experience... I was recording "House" on the Fox satellite feed, and I was watching another program I had previously recorded. About the time I finished watching the other program, the House recording ended about 41 minutes into it. There were no signal issues, or anything else of the sort, as House was playing on the live feed without it being recorded. I went into the To Do and the History, and there was no mention of House anywhere on them, even though the show listing was on the Now Playing screen. This is while House was still running! Maybe something I did while watching the recorded program took too much processor time and caused the recording to end? I am just guessing here...


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

6.3 or 3.1.5?


----------



## josejrp (Sep 28, 2002)

6.3... I just looked in the recording history again, and there is still no mention of House, even though the TiVo recorded 41 minutes of it (I was thinking maybe it would show up in the history after the recording period ended). Very freaky...


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

I had my first (that I noticed) shortened recordings last night. My Name Is Earl and Till Death both cut short (about halfway trough). And like someone else above mentioned, I didn't see any instance of them in the todo or history.

I've also been having semi-regular audio dropouts. Most commonly on Fox and usualy once or twice in an hour long show.


----------



## GregA (Sep 1, 2002)

hybucket said:


> Is anyone still getting shortened recordings? The last ones I had were on Oct. 30...the final episode of WEEDS on Showtime and HEROES on NBC OTA.


Yup. Battlestar Galactica last Friday (Sci-Fi - cut off after 15 minutes). I also had Law & Order (NBC) from last Friday get the error where it "deleted" itself one minute prior to broadcast time, and my wife has complained about some of her soaps (One Life to Live, ABC) either being cut off after 15 minutes and/or being deleted one minute prior to broadcast.

Note that we do not use OTA in any form. In fact, it's not even configured...

Never happened before 6.3a that I can recall. So, different networks, different times. Are they all broadcast in Dolby?

Also, I do believe my drive was/is getting close to full; I used to let the Suggestions run and fill the drive so I could determine roughly how much space I have left. I don't do that any more, and I have not noticed a problem since then...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Dammit! Heroes and Studio 60 both had zero time records this week.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Has anyone gotten any response from D* on the shortened recordings issue?


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

hybucket said:


> Has anyone gotten any response from D* on the shortened recordings issue?


I called them this morning. They claimed that the 6.3a WAS the fix for the partial recordings problem. She even had me punch in this funky code while the tivo was booting up in an attempt to we-download the software. Because it didn't do anything she said that meant my 6.3a update had been completed and was intact (wich was what she initially thought might have been the problem).

I got the same word everyone else is getting about the audio dropouts to: Turn of Dolby Digital recording. Does this fix work for anybody? I'm under the impression that is does not.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Unbelieveable. And we let them get away with this and keep sending them $.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to add. She said that a new software release is on the way that will fix the audio dropouts issue, but she couldn't say when.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Well, at least that's something, if you can believe it.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

If you meant he 0-2-4-6-8 code? That's only for the non-TiVo boxes. Shows how much they know.

No, turning off Dolby doesn't work. I've never had Dolby nor is it turned on and dropouts are killing me. Over a dozen on HOUSE this week.



mitkraft said:


> I called them this morning. They claimed that the 6.3a WAS the fix for the partial recordings problem. She even had me punch in this funky code while the tivo was booting up in an attempt to we-download the software. Because it didn't do anything she said that meant my 6.3a update had been completed and was intact (wich was what she initially thought might have been the problem).
> 
> I got the same word everyone else is getting about the audio dropouts to: Turn of Dolby Digital recording. Does this fix work for anybody? I'm under the impression that is does not.


----------



## aVOLanche (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm getting all the bad stuff since the 6.3.I get dropouts on ABC,CBS,NBC,and FOX(all OTA).And I'm getting partial recordings.I had NONE of these problems before the 6.3.Someone needs to start a class action lawsuit against these thieves.I am SO frustrated!!!They flat out lie to you on the phone.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Better than a class action suit...the majority of D* subscribers probably DONT read these forums, and are also probably unaware of the extent of these problems. Customer advocates/groups need to publicly publicize the lack of customer support being given these problems - once word is out to the general public and D* starts losing subscribers and new customers, they'll fix it. No one in their right mind would switch to D* if they knew of the unreliability of the units. I'm convinced that, without this, we'll be talking about this months from now (keep in mnd that 6.xxx has been out since mid-September, and in eight-weeks time, many CSR's STILL say they are unwaware of problems!).


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Had this hit me today. 3 recordings scheduled today, Jericho was cut to 7 minutes, Day Break & Criminal Minds both didn't record saying "Not enough space on disk"

I'll have to be careful to not run out of space until this is fixed.

-smak-


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

Dolphins/Lions was truncated at 55 minutes. First time I've seen a shortened recording. Recorded OTA HD.


----------



## MitchBart (Oct 6, 2001)

I have had three short recording in two days "Medium, CSI:, Grey's Antinomy". All OTA with 5.1 audio. I have noticed lots of intermittent audio dropouts recently on recorded OTA 5.1 programs. Is this related to the 6.3a software? What's the next step here, anyone have an idea?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, after having no short recordings for several weeks, I've had two in the last two days.

David Letterman Wed. nite and CSI Thursday night. This continues the pattern that *all* of my short recordings so far have been on my local CBS affiliate, recorded OTA.

In the case of Letterman, I was actually watching live when it happened. I decided I wanted to watch the musical act again, so I hit rewind and noticed that I was not in a recording, but a "live buffer" with only about 6 minutes in it.

I checked the Now Playing list and sure enough, the recording of Letterman was listed as "partial" and was 0:56 out of 1:02.

In the case of CSI, it stopped recording after 14 minutes. I was not watching the show, but at 42 minutes into the show I noticed it was not recording and hit "record" manually. I *BARELY* caught it before more than 30 minutes had passed since it quit. So, I got the whole buffer and the rest of the show. So, now, *thanks to the fact I happened to catch it,* I have all of CSI in 2 recordings, one 14 minutes in length and one 46 minutes in length.  I'll probably watch it this weekend some time.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Many folks have mentioned that the short recordings may be related to a nearly-full hard drive when running 6.3a. Is that looking like a consensus here?

I have one machine running 6.3a but it is lightly loaded, with lots of room an the hard drive. The only symptoms we have seen on that machine are a one-time lockup (early after 6.3a installed) and nagging audio dropouts on mostly FOX OTA programs.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Budget_HT said:


> Many folks have mentioned that the short recordings may be related to a nearly-full hard drive when running 6.3a. Is that looking like a consensus here?


Not by a long shot. I keep my HD box relatively empty and I still have the problem.


----------



## DennisMileHi (Apr 23, 2004)

Yesterday, I recorded the Chiefs Broncos game off 95. Planned to watch it after finishing dinner. Before we ate, I went to check it and found that it had stopped the recording after only 21 minutes. I then set it again to record 95 as well as the same game on my Fox OTA station in Denver. Both of those recordings worked, but the D* 95 recording was pixelating fairly badly on moving scenes. So, we watched it on the Fox OTA and, of course, had about 3 long audio dropouts.

D*: what a pain their service is.


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

Hadn't seen this problem til Thanksgiving day, when Bucs-Cowboys, scheduled for four hours, cut off around 2:45. 

Today was recording both Texas-Texas A&M on ABCE HD (D*, not OTA) and also Arkanasas-LSU (CBSE HD from D*). Both stopped at the same time. I resarted the LSU recording only to have it stop again. This happened twice more within a few minutes of restarting the recording. I'm now in the process of a reboot. 

Oh, and my HR10 was rebooting yesterday when I got up. 

This is mega-annoying. I've had 6.3 for a while now, but the problems just now have cropped up.


----------



## johncoyne (Jul 15, 2003)

I've had a problem on and off with this also. Shows on Wednesday night and one on Thursday recorded just 10 -20 minutes for an hour show...something is wrong here...I missed Grey's Anatomy (recorded 10 minutes!) plus Letterman (20 min) and Leno (20 min.) Other programs on the same day recorded fine..go figure! I'll be calling D*TV with a complaint. I'll also try rebooting (again) to see if it helps, but I can't imagine it will.
John, NY


----------



## wjbjr (Nov 9, 2000)

pudge44 said:


> Hadn't seen this problem til Thanksgiving day, when Bucs-Cowboys, scheduled for four hours, cut off around 2:45.
> 
> Today was recording both Texas-Texas A&M on ABCE HD (D*, not OTA) and also Arkanasas-LSU (CBSE HD from D*). Both stopped at the same time. I resarted the LSU recording only to have it stop again. This happened twice more within a few minutes of restarting the recording. I'm now in the process of a reboot. [Snip]


My LSU-Arkansas OTA recording stopped at the end of the first half. There had been no reboot. Two OTA recordings last night ('Ugly Betty' and 'Shark') had no problems. I experienced one truncated OTA recording about two weeks ago, but none since then until today. (Knock wood)


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

I also got this (first time, I think) 35 min of Grey's Anatomy, then nothing. 

30 skip still enabled, so no reboot. 

21 suggestions, so I don't think it's a space issue.

edit: Oh yeah, and to add to the irritation this is the first one in weeks they don't reshow on Friday... sigh.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Not by a long shot. I keep my HD box relatively empty and I still have the problem.


The thought was that suggestions weren't being treated like suggestions, and were being treated like normal programs, so in fact the Tivo thought it was full if a ton of suggestions were there?

If you don't record suggestions, i guess that thought is out.

Plus, the Tivo being should not ever record part of a show, and stop.

-smak-


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

Update from me. 

I rebooted midway through the Arkansas-LSU game and also deleted probably 5 hours of HD programming from the now playing list. That's a good chunk on an onmodified HR10. 

No further issue with that game or 2 other recordings last night. 

I will continue to mintor.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

smak said:


> The thought was that suggestions weren't being treated like suggestions, and were being treated like normal programs, so in fact the Tivo thought it was full if a ton of suggestions were there?
> 
> If you don't record suggestions, i guess that thought is out.
> 
> ...


Nope. I have never recorded suggestions.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Not by a long shot. I keep my HD box relatively empty and I still have the problem.


+1

In my case, there's clearly no correlation to a full or nearly full hard drive and getting a short recording.

I have a tendency let the hard drive get completely full and then "clean it up". I've seen this bug with the hard drive full and not anywhere near full. I've also seen it, when full, deleting shows in a FIFO manner without the bug occurring.

As I mentioned above, I hadn't seen the bug in several weeks (with and without a full HD) and suddenly it came back.

Also, I've never seen the bug where it will refuse to start a recording with the excuse "not enough space on drive".


----------



## johncoyne (Jul 15, 2003)

So what's the bottom line here? Is TIVO/D*TV aware of this bug and are working to repair it (how 'bout "kill" it) or are we on our own??


----------



## feiter (Oct 19, 2004)

I have an older TiVO series 2 that I've used for over two years with an added Hard Drive. Never had any problem until I switched to HD two weeks ago. I have Time Warner Cable and a Pace HD box hooked up to the old realiable series 2. All of a sudden I am getting shortened recordings and I think they are all of Network (ABC, CBS, NBC) HD broadcasts via TWC.

I have read a lot about the series 3 problem and software 6.3 but have the same problem with Series 2 and latest software--8.1. I just checked my now playing and I also have a partial on a movie from a non HD channel (Hallmark). I also note that for some reason Grey's Anatomy recorded 1 hour and 10 minutes (longer, not shorter) on an HD station.

What the heck is going on?


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

THe GREY'S ANATOMY recorded longer because it WAS longer by 10 minutes.
As for the rest of it, who knows...certainly not D*.


----------



## javadev (Feb 1, 2005)

I too saw this with the LSU-ARK game. I set up the recording to go over by 3 hrs in case there is a delay and the system stopped recording about an hour earlier than it was supposed to. Fortunately, I was able to see the whole game.

I've also seen it where the recording stops several times even though I try to restart it. I saw this during the LSU-Bama game.

I don't use OTA.


----------



## zdude1 (Jun 10, 2005)

I also had a short recording on the Dolphins-Lions game on T-day. I was going out of town, so I set it to record on 2 of my HR10 units. One got the full recording, and one stopped at 7 minutes duration. Can't confirm it wasn't a reboot situation, but this unit hasn't had that problem so far. I do know that the house didn't lose power, since the sensitive clock on the microwave didn't get reset; and, both HR10's are plugged into UPS's.


----------



## johncoyne (Jul 15, 2003)

I watched the episode on abc.com last night......


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes - that's why we pay D* all that $, so that we can watch these things on ABC.com.


----------



## undecided (Nov 12, 2005)

I saw my first shortened recording this week.

Madonna London Concert - started on time but only recorded 30 minutes of a 2 hour show.

This was LA HD Network Feed from DIRECTV - not OTA.

No I am getting nervous........


----------



## Superbone (Mar 1, 2002)

pudge44 said:


> Update from me.
> 
> I rebooted midway through the Arkansas-LSU game and also deleted probably 5 hours of HD programming from the now playing list. That's a good chunk on an onmodified HR10.
> 
> ...


I thought maybe a full drive was part of the problem. I deleted about 5 hours of HD programs. Nope. Missed Simpsons tonight, dammit! ER, Prison Break, now Simpsons, I am getting pissed!


----------



## Nolzman (Sep 30, 2004)

I've had shortened or missed recordings pretty frequently on my bedroom machine. These were middle of the day, non-HD, Satellite channels.

Then, yesterday, my main Living Room machine only recorded the first 9 minutes of the Falcons game. I was pissed.  

I also have the Audio problem on OTA Fox without fail.

I was such a DTV and Tivo supporter, now I am seriously thinking about swithing.


----------



## khark (Jan 2, 2001)

I had a recording of Shark from last Thursday that ended at 0:51. It was from the west feed.

I also have a lot of blank pictures for about a second almost every time I watch Jeopardy. This is also from the west feed. It is interesting that there were not nearly as many when Jeopardy was in New York.

Mine is all off the satellite.


----------



## Superbone (Mar 1, 2002)

So, I called tech support last night. "Ted" claims he's never heard of the problem. He wants me to do a full delete of the hard drive. Forget that!


----------



## DennisMileHi (Apr 23, 2004)

Last Friday, I called D* and talked to level 2 tech support. The lady took detailed information about the short recordings and told me she would pass it as a priority to engineering. I also told her about this forum and this specific topic so she could check herself about the problems. I did warn her she would read a lot of negative comments about D*. The internal communications about "known" problems at D*must be a joke!

I also discovered this weekend that three of my season pass recordings (all OTA) only showed partial recordings of an hour show. Sure enough, they were all short so I deleted them all. Luckily, I have my second HR10 telephone line disconnected and still at 3.15 with no problems. If this persists much longer, I am going to have to look into the InstantCake program (or whatever it is) to revert back to 3.15 on my very problematic HR10.

What a pain!


----------



## Superbone (Mar 1, 2002)

I am now officially pissed and ready to drop DTV. I missed the final Prison Break tonight. This after missing the previous episode as well. Both with a 0 length programming time. Even had my son check the recording as I was at work. He said it was recording, showing a partial time (as it should.) Got home after 9 and see the 0 partial recording time. Enough of this crap! And this after 14 years of DTV!


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

I had my second shortened HD recording. Both times it has been Heroes. Fortunately I began watching at 9:30, so when I started watching from the NPL and it stopped (asked me if I wanted to delete or keep the recording) at :47 into the show, I was able to catch the rest on the buffer. Otherwise, I would have been ticked.

Has anyone been able to determine a pattern to the short recordings? Like the audio dropouts only on Fox OTA, etc.


----------



## DLR (Sep 17, 2002)

The short recordings have burnt me twice, both times with OTA recordings of Survivor. The first time it stopped after 45 minutes, then last week it stopped after only 15 minutes. The odd thing is that no other OTA programs have been effected (yet.) I wonder if it is only a matter of time...

I wonder if we should start a list of programs that have been improperly recorded?


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Instead of everyone trying to do D*'s job and determine a "pattern," wouldn't the time better be spent bombarding them with phone calls to get a fix? Or, at the very least, have them come up with a way to go back to the old 3.x version. I mean, it's been since mid-September that these shortened recording/audio problmes have been going on.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

Saw this problem for the first time this past Sunday, both on ABC shows. First, Desperate Housewives cut off about three minutes early (not too bad, since I pad it by two minutes), but what REALLY pissed me off was that Boston Legal only recorded ten minutes!!!!

Is there any way to tell if the HR10 rebooted or just truncated the recording?

From now on, I'm going to make a 'safety net' recording of all my HR10 SP's on my two upgraded SD DTiVo's.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

hybucket said:


> Instead of everyone trying to do D*'s job and determine a "pattern," wouldn't the time better be spent bombarding them with phone calls to get a fix? Or, at the very least, have them come up with a way to go back to the old 3.x version. I mean, it's been since mid-September that these shortened recording/audio problmes have been going on.


Do you go to the doctor and say "hey doc, I have pain, but I'm not going to tell you where or when it occurs. I'm not doing your job for you"?

Calling directv with no clue how to show them when / how it occurs doesn't give them any clue how to reproduce the problem.

If they can't reproduce the problem, they can't find out what might be breaking.

If they can't find out what is breaking, they can't make a fix.

If they can't make a fix, you don't get a fix.

I understand your frustration, but when dealing with break/fix issues, being able to describe a problem so it can be reproduced greatly increases the chances and the speed in which you'll get a resolution.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

xfm said:


> Is there any way to tell if the HR10 rebooted or just truncated the recording?


One simple way to tell is to make a habit of leaving one of the "second level" menus on a selection other than the top one.

For example, I leave the recording menu on "to do list" (the bottom selection). If the unit has rebooted, it will go back to the top.

Also, if the unit spontaneously reboots in the middle of making a recording, and there's still some program left after the reboot, it will begin a _second recording_ with the same name. If it simply truncates a recording, it will not re-start.

Last short recording I got was last Thursday's CSI. Fortunately, I caught it in the act. It cut off 14 minutes in. I manually hit record a few minutes after it cut off (everything from the point where it stopped was still in the 30 minute "live" buffer) and got a second recording that ran to the end. So, fortunately, I have all of last Thursday's CSI (which I still haven't found time to watch) split into 2 recordings. Had I not caught it, I'd have been hosed with only a 14 minute recording.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> One simple way to tell is to make a habit of leaving one of the "second level" menus on a selection other than the top one.
> 
> For example, I leave the recording menu on "to do list" (the bottom selection). If the unit has rebooted, it will go back to the top.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Fish Man.

I've already gone into my recording menu to look at Recording History, but i don't remember if it was on 'To Do' where I left it. I'll take a look at my Settings menu since I usually leave it on Video to change output Aspect Ratio to 4:3 when dubbing to my DVD recorder in 480i mode.

The original X-Man
1 Philips DSR6000 DTiVo (35 hours)
1 Hughes HDVR2 (140 hours)
1 R10 (70 hours)
1 HR10-250 (35 hours)


----------



## Superbone (Mar 1, 2002)

DLR said:


> The short recordings have burnt me twice, both times with OTA recordings of Survivor. The first time it stopped after 45 minutes, then last week it stopped after only 15 minutes. The odd thing is that no other OTA programs have been effected (yet.) I wonder if it is only a matter of time...
> 
> I wonder if we should start a list of programs that have been improperly recorded?


I can tell you that the partial recordings are not related to OTA programs as I don't get any. It has happened to me on ER (NBC HD), a basketball game on ESPN HD, Prison Break (FOX HD) twice, and the last new episode of the Simpsons (FOX HD but the show is in SD).


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

I happened to be looking at the front panel of my HR10 last week while it was recording 2 1hr OTA programs when the red Record light went off at 37 minutes past the hour. I immediately switched over to it and it was not rebooting but just sitting there like everything was fine. Both programs reported "partial" in the Now Playing list and it made no attempt to start recording again. So, its not (always) a rebooting issue.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Yadada-
I understand what you're saying...but my point is, I seriously doubt at this point that D* is not completely aware of the problem. They DO monitor this (and other) sites, even tho the CSR says the info here is "unreliable." It doesn't matter to me what is causing the problem. I"m paying them over $100 a month for the service, which right now is completely unreliable. No other industry would allow this. And you can be sure that anyone who is undecided about where to get their HD cable/satellite channels and reads this or any other HD site would be a fool to sign up for D* til these problems are resolved.


----------



## Darichard (Dec 31, 2002)

I was recording Boston Legal on Sunday. About 2 munutes before the end of the show I got the "powering up" screen. Not sure if this is the same problem, but it seems like it may be. Have never seen this before, and I'm running 6.3a.

Update: this was from the CBS HD Sat feed, not my local HD channel.


----------



## DLR (Sep 17, 2002)

Superbone said:


> I can tell you that the partial recordings are not related to OTA programs as I don't get any. It has happened to me on ER (NBC HD), a basketball game on ESPN HD, Prison Break (FOX HD) twice, and the last new episode of the Simpsons (FOX HD but the show is in SD).


Thanks for the bad news  There goes my idea of having a backup recording from the CBS HD sat feed.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> One simple way to tell is to make a habit of leaving one of the "second level" menus on a selection other than the top one.
> 
> For example, I leave the recording menu on "to do list" (the bottom selection). If the unit has rebooted, it will go back to the top.
> 
> ...


I checked my submenu structure, and my 'Video' submenu was still on the setting for TV aspect ratio (4:3/16:9), so I presume no reboot occurred.

Just one more data point in unraveling the mystery.

I think I'll call D* today to register my complaint and at least go on record with another "event".

*The original X-Man*

1 Philips DSR6000 DTiVo (35 hours)
1 Hughes HDVR2 (140 hours)
1 R10 (70 hours)
1 HR10-250 (35 hours)


----------



## khark (Jan 2, 2001)

I had a partial recording for NCIS last night. It was 50 minutes and it was recording from the west feed. It didn't involve a reboot.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Last night's BONES recording stopped at 45 minutes. Reliable? I think not. 
On the plus side, I just got my D* bill in the mail and got close to $30 in credits, which will be given for the next 12 months, it says here. WHile that's nice, I'd rather have the ability to know that what is supposed to record WILL record in full. Has anyone gotten a response from D* about the shortened recording problem? I believe they are having this problem with other units as well, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## shacky (Oct 16, 2003)

I had a couple of very shortened recordings last night and caught the culprit.
I never noticed before (since I rarely watch live tv) that my HD NBC channel loses its signal around 8pm thereby causing the shortened recording. I just switched my NBC recordings to a different channel and hopefully all is well.
I'm also going to try the internal cable mod tomorrow and see if that helps out as well.


----------



## khark (Jan 2, 2001)

shacky said:


> I'm also going to try the internal cable mod tomorrow and see if that helps out as well.


What is the "internal cable mod"?


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

My problems with HD tiVo started shortly after 6.3a was installed. I love the speed and folders, but I'd give them up in a heart beat for a unit that works consistantly. I've had audio issues on ABC (OTA and DTV), FOX, CBS, NBC. I've had shortened or missed SP recordings on all teh above channels as well.  

I'm getting ready to tell DTV to take their crap back and I'll go to Dish, but I don't know that Dish is really any better. 

Does anyone know if they are or not?


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

I got burnt on Thanksgiving. I was watching NFL Football and never once got notified by Tivo to switch channels (which is odd because I have a number of Thursday season passes). I was so filled up with turkey and football, that I didn't realize Tivo didn't tape Survivor, ER or Grey's Anatomy (my wife's program). I had a few 7 minute episodes of TopChef, but this was the incident that really woke me up - there is a problem with Tivo. This Thursday, shortened ER and no 30 rock. Upstairs TIVO taped both. I've had shortened issues with CBS' Amazing Race also.

Sounds like there is no fix yet - either official or unofficial. BTW, a friend of mine has the same issue - and I don't believe he has 6.3.


----------



## davsherm (Feb 23, 2003)

khark said:


> What is the "internal cable mod"?


I think they were talking about this thread: Recommended fix for HR10-250 improve OTA signal strength


----------



## Scaroth (Apr 2, 2004)

This week I had three OTA recordings that were 0 length - A Charlie Brown Christmas, Jericho, and House.

Also, on Tuesday I was using the unit, when all of a sudden it stopped responding to the remote and the front panel buttons. The light would blink, but nothing would happen. A reboot solved that problem.

And the audio dropouts are getting old.

I guess I'll have to double-up recordings on the SD Tivo for awhile...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

shacky said:


> I had a couple of very shortened recordings last night and caught the culprit.
> I never noticed before (since I rarely watch live tv) that my HD NBC channel loses its signal around 8pm thereby causing the shortened recording. I just switched my NBC recordings to a different channel and hopefully all is well.
> I'm also going to try the internal cable mod tomorrow and see if that helps out as well.


Good luck with that fixing the shortened recordings.

You might get a more glitch-free signal from doing that but...

I get by far the most shortened recordings on my most solid OTA channel (CBS). I don't think I've ever seen a signal level glitch on that channel. And I've gotten them on satellite HD channels in clear weather (as have others in this thread).

Furthermore, I've seen it ride through signal dropout "glitches" on other OTA channels (ABC and Fox, for instance) and handle the glitch fine. (My reception of all my OTA channels is pretty solid, but I am far enough from the transmitters that an occasional momentary disruption from bad weather or an airplane flyover is basically inevitable.)

So, I'm pretty confident that signal strength is not a factor in "shortened" recordings. Methinks it's a red herring.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Scaroth said:


> This week I had three OTA recordings that were 0 length - A Charlie Brown Christmas, Jericho, and House.
> 
> Also, on Tuesday I was using the unit, when all of a sudden it stopped responding to the remote and the front panel buttons. The light would blink, but nothing would happen. A reboot solved that problem.
> 
> ...


I've had the "stop responding to remote" problem a couple of times since the update, wih also not responding to the front panel buttons. First time, I called them, they had me do all kinds of nonsense, then, a reboot, which took an unusually long amount of time, but got it working eventually. Second time, I didn't call them at the time, just did a reboot myself, and again, it was fine. I did call them later on it, and of course, the CSR had never heard of such a thing. Still exploring Comcast with the series 3 (which apparantly has a lot of the similar problems) and Comast with their own DVR. It appears to be six of one and half a dozen of the other when it comes to quirks.


----------



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

Last night both my recordings of ER (from OTA 5-1 Chicago) truncated at 17 mins and CSI (Sat Chan 80) truncated at 9 mins for no apparant reason. Am on software 6.3a.
Later , the recording of Hard Days Night movie truncated at 1:35 of a 1:45 movie.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

baggsey said:


> Later , the recording of Hard Days Night movie truncated at 1:35 of a 1:45 movie.


I got that as well, recoding the showing early this AM. I am thinking that it may be related to the D* outage this morning that others reported. First shortened recording I've seen.


----------



## vegaspl (Feb 20, 2001)

On two of my HR10-250's I have SP's set up for "24". One unit (A) recorded both Sunday's and Monday's as it should have. However, the other unit (B) only recorded Sunday's. 

Reason: The guide in Unit (B) was missing a gap of about 8 hours during the time Monday's should have recorded. :down:

I have notice similiar gaps on either of the three HR10's in the recent past. Many more would have gone unnoticed because they were times nothing was scheduled to record. Anyone else with exact same problem?


----------

